# Those Handsome Hooligans invade Barrie this Spring/Summer 2012!



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

a few spring/summer dates starting THIS Friday in Barrie! 
check us out if yer able!
it would be FAB to meet some GC'ers!
Those Handsome Hooligans | Facebook


----------



## Chubba (Aug 23, 2009)

those are some fantastic posters!


----------



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

thx Chubba! we're back in Barrie this Friday at Manhats for more good times!


----------



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

we're losing our drummer for the summer so its the last Hooligan gig of the season this Friday at British Arms in Barrie!


----------



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

our latest poster for Sat. Sept. 22nd. Drop in if yer able!


----------

